# John Deere 458 Baler Help



## kyjondeere (Aug 10, 2016)

An issue has recently come up with my 2009 458 standard baler. The standard has no monitor, just bale shaping indicators on the baler itself. I recently noticed the shaping indicators would suddenly fall all the way to the bottom rather erratically. Upon inspection, the tailgate was opening during baling relieving pressure from the indicators.

I have baled around 20 more bales and the tailgate continues to open (sometimes about 1/2 inch, sometimes a couple inches it varies) and occasionally it doesn't open at all. I've tried to inspect the tractor (2012 JD 5083E) for hydraulic leaks and can't find any visible. This problem showed up all at once. Even when the tailgate doesn't open, something funny is still happening. After baling through the "full" alarm, the alarm often comes back on when tying. This has never occurred before.

This has me stumped. The manual references "check the pressure relief valves" "replace if defective". I have no idea what to check related to the pressure relief valves. Are these valves serviceable? Any ideas on what to check on them? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

1st thing I'll suggest is reversing hyd hoses in tractor rear breakaway couplers. If that doesn't correct problem then I'll suggest to check condition of o-ring(key 5)


----------



## kyjondeere (Aug 10, 2016)

I did already try moving the tailgate hoses to a different remote with no change.

As far is the O-ring, are you saying to check its condition at each location it's installed in the manifold?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I would check o-ring on center valve 1st


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

We have two 568 balers and they build up with hay where the bottom corners of the tailgate get within a half inch of the main frame of the baler behind the pickup. If we don't clean the hay out every 1-200 bales it builds up enough to not let the tailgate latch. Not sure how a 458 works as I've never seen one. Just a thought....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Woodland

I'm like you as I've not seen a 458. Best I can tell from viewing JDparts.com 458 doesn't have gate latches similar to the larger rd balers. In fact 458 doesn't have the dual tension cylinders similar to it's larger counterparts. I'm not stating or implying that a buildup of hay isn't the problem. What type hay do you bale that regularly causes the need to clean out?. I'm going to guess you bale primarily Alfalfa. I rarely have to clean this area on my 467 baling grass hay


----------



## kyjondeere (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes, Tx Jim is correct, no gate latches. Just cylinder pressure keeps the gate closed (or is supposed to).


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

It's mostly in alfalfa but will still do it in grass and straw as well. Our 567 did it as well and they all had the mega wide pickup. Usually happens when the black clouds are building and you're racing to beat them. More of an annoyance than anything.


----------



## kyjondeere (Aug 10, 2016)

I wanted to provide an update on my issue. I had a JD tech come out to trouble shoot. First thing he checked is the tractor hydraulics. When I would hit the SCV lever the gauge would immediately peg at 2,800 psi then immediately begin to fall quickly. I didn't notice where or if the pressure would stabilize. Did the same thing on both SCVs. He determined this was likely the issue and ordered replacement check valves. Apparently, based on what the technician told me, there was an issue from JD with the original check valves with the replacement parts being modified with longer springs.

The new check valves were installed a couple days ago. The pressure would still fall a little, although much slower then stabilize at about 2,000 psi. The tech feels like this to solve the issue. I have hay on the ground so I will see in a day or so.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for update & I wish the best on your next hay baling operation.Jim


----------



## E.Boman (Jun 4, 2015)

Same here, jd 468 every 150-200 bales have to get out and clean under door locks on frame.


----------



## kyjondeere (Aug 10, 2016)

Well, the tractor SCV check valves didn't fix the issue. Baler still losing pressure required to bale good bales and/or keep the tailgate closed at times, depending on the thickness of the windrow. Trying to get a tech back out today while I have hay on the ground.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Close tailgate & disconnect hoses from tractor,then try baling a bale or try using a different tractor on baler.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Is it possible that the one cylinder is leaking internally? IDK the plumbing on a JD, just a dumb question on my part.

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

r82230 said:


> Is it possible that the one cylinder is leaking internally? IDK the plumbing on a JD, just a dumb question on my part.
> 
> Larry


Yes cyl piston packing leaking internally could be the problem.


----------



## thg418 (May 18, 2019)

Did you find the answer to your problem ? I am having the same problem.


----------

